# Farley Mowat Dead at 92



## Danjanou (7 May 2014)

Author, Naturalist, Second World War Veteran and Canadian Icon Farley Mowat has passed away aged 92.

http://www.ctvnews.ca/canada/beloved-canadian-author-farley-mowat-dead-at-92-1.1810522


----------



## Colin Parkinson (7 May 2014)

I bet he "Hardly knows it" though........ RIP to a colourful charactor, I enjoyed his book  "the Regiment"


----------



## Old Sweat (7 May 2014)

I can't recall the exact details but Mr Mowat was recruited for a role on an exercise in the late 70s or early 80s. Edward may recall this.

The Airborne Regiment was on exercise, I believe in Cape Breton, near where Mowat was summering. The enemy force commander sought him out and convinced him, which I suspect was none too difficult, to perform a hit on the RComd. By hook or by crook Mowat, as an army veteran and somebody whose book The Regiment had been read by a lot of people in uniform, got himself invited to visit the unit. He was ushered into Sunray's presence, at which point he hauled out a pistol and started blazing away with blanks. 

it made Macleans.


----------



## Eye In The Sky (7 May 2014)

RIP Mr Mowat.  I remember being thrilled as a little kid reading "Curse of the Viking Grave" and "Lost in the Barrens", with a flashlight on under the covers after bedtime.


----------



## jollyjacktar (7 May 2014)

Damn sad to hear of his passing.  One of my favorite Canadian authors.   



> Farley Mowat, one of Canada's best-known authors and a noted environmentalist, has died at age 92.
> 
> Mary Shaw-Rimmington, the author's assistant, confirmed his passing to CBC News on Wednesday afternoon. Mowat died at his home in Port Hope, Ont.
> 
> ...



Farley Mowat


----------



## rinoakes (7 May 2014)

Very sad news, such a great author. I was just rereading the dog that wouldn't be, the ending always makes me cry.


----------



## OldTanker (7 May 2014)

Reading "The Regiment" inspired me to join the Army many years ago, and with no regrets. Farley, thank you for so many wonderful stories, and now you can stand down.


----------



## Gorgo (11 May 2014)

You fought for what you believed in, sir.  Rest in peace.


----------



## cupper (11 May 2014)

I watched a couple of documentaries in the past few weeks that mentioned Mowat's role in negotiating the surrender of several German units in Holland in the final weeks of the war.

I really enjoyed reading "The Regiment" and several others.

RIP


----------



## Lance Wiebe (11 May 2014)

One of my favourite authors. From the historical to the hysterical (The Boat Who Wouldn't Float had me in stitches.
RIP, sir.


----------

